# Monty Python & the Holy Grail Special Edition DVD



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

The Special Edition Monty Python and the Holy Grail (Special Edition DVD) is really great. Right now I listening to the Palin/Idle/Cleese commentary, the Jones/Gillian commentary will no doubt be as spectacular.

If you loved the movie and love MP, this is a must have!!!


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I have the Critereon collection CLV laser disc. It has the directors track with the Terries' commentary going on it. To tell the truth, I've never listened to the whole thing! I keep going back to the movie. It also has the Japanese dub on the other analog track. 

"'Tis but a scratch!"

See ya
Tony


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Being a big movie buff, one of the greatest things to occur for me on DVDs is The Commentary track. Although Terry Gilliam's in "12 Monkies" was one of the worst. Give me info and insight into the movie, not what lunch was like with that actor's agent. 

The Palin/Idle/Cleese track was really insightful. Things like their chain-mail in the movie is really painted cloth, and they are all drenched from the weather and freezing their as*es off. The way the loved that Graham Chapmans performance is so sterotypical of the Upperclass/rulingclass of england and he gets no respect in the movie


----------

